# 40' Diesel Pusher with 330 hp Cat Enough?



## MarineWeb (May 24, 2003)

My wife and I are going to be new full timers hopefully soon. We will be purchasing a new, or maybe 1 year old, 38 or 40' Diesel Pusher. We have narrowed our research to Newmar Dutch Stars, Monaco Diplomats and Itasa Horizons. My question to you much more experienced RVers, is regarding towing a boat or SUV. Is a 40' diesel coach with a 330 hp Catepillar engine enough engine to pull a full size SUV through the mountains? The reason I ask is that every salesman says, yes no problem yet the New Dutch Stars have upped their engine size from 350 hp Cummins to 370 Cummins on a Spartan Chassis. For you experienced full timers towing vehicles, we would really appreciate your comments. Thank you!


----------



## lhollatz (Jun 5, 2003)

40' Diesel Pusher with 330 hp Cat Enough?

With 330 hp and towing a full size SUV, plan a lot of four way flasher use as you climb the mountains at less than 30 mph.  I would look for the 400 or 450 option as a minimum and would even consider a 500 cummins in the Monaco coach you mentioned.  We tow a Chevy Trailblazer through Colorado several times a year and like the extra power.  Do not forget a good exhaust brake or true jake brake as for every long, steep climb there is an equally challenging down hill run.

Enjoy from Breckenridge


----------



## lhollatz (Jun 5, 2003)

40' Diesel Pusher with 330 hp Cat Enough?

P.S.  Remeber at 10,000 feet that 330 hp is really less than 275 although turbo bo0st helps.  That means a long climb in Ca. from sea level to 2000 feet is much easier than the same grade from 8000 to 1000 feet as you will find in Co.

Enjoy


----------

